# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zanden (Leeuwarden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zanden

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Camminghaburen, Huisartsen, Leeuwarden

Adres: Havingastate 1, Leeuwarden

Website: www.gc-camminghaburen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zanden*

----------

